# Which chain lube to use for bicycle



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

As above really, which chain lube to use, wet or dry, and which brand?

Need some and looking for a recommendation

Cheers


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Try this

http://www.powermaxed.com/sprays-lubricants/chain-lubricant-wax

:thumb:


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

^^^^

This. 

Most of the pro teams use this along with Muc Off. I've been using it for years. Their cycle polish And degreaser is quite decent too.

When using the wet lube use it sparingly as it's quite thick. You can also use it on components as well. Highly recommended.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I use Muc-Off C3 Wet Ceramic Lube in wet/damp weather and Muc-Off Dry Lube when it's going to be predominetly dry weather.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Just ordered muc off dry lube and some muc off wet lube aswell.

Think I'll try the wet at the moment


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

castrol 10w40.......

Used it on bike chains for donkeys, never had an issue....


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I use motocross chain lube; sprayed on lightly and then wipe the chain down to remove excess. It lasts well, is more than man enough and doesn't fling etc. The key is finding a lube that penetrators the chain as you don't want one that just sits on the links and attract dust.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

I reccommend Squirt Lube http://www.in2dust.co.uk/Squirt.html


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

All my motorbikes and mountain bikes just have engine oil put on them. Tried lubes etc but nothing seems to last 5 minutes 

Engine oil seems to Last for absolutely ages and does a perfect job 

I cake it on, the let the chain spin for ages to flick of all the excess. Wash the bike and job done


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

chrisibiza said:


> I reccommend Squirt Lube http://www.in2dust.co.uk/Squirt.html


Second that....squirt lube is great very hard wearing in dry and wet conditions :thumb:


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

I use Shimano wet lube during these winter months


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you looking for a road bike or mountain bike? I'm currently using Rock N Roll extreme on my mountain bike and it's the beast I've used in wet muddy conditions I've also heard the squirt stuff is very good in the dry too!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Juice lubes get it from wiggle cheaper than direct


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

It's for my mtb mate, going to try the mhc off stuff from halfords


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

A guy I know uses 3 in 1 oil, swears by he stuff


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

They all work....to an extent. Problem with MTBing is that some will hold the dirt and turn it into a grinding paste an so they end up wearing out the divetrain a lot quicker. The muc off chain Dr is a good system for cleaning the chain and getting out all the crap so you have a fresh chain the start with. 
The Rock N Roll stuff has a cleaning action when applied that gets a lot of the crap out. My routine is to apply the lube after each ride and wipe off as per the instructions then every few weeks depending on how much I ride I then flush the chain. 
As to 3 in 1 yes it will work but probably won't stay on the chain for long it wet muddy conditions.
Honestly I've tried loads of lubes over the year but having now switched to the rock n roll extreme out honestly exceeded my expectations. I also tend to ride in Sandy conditions which are the worst for chain wear, and having gotten through several drivetrains due to premature wear I wish of discovered it earlier!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Durex passion lube


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Just removed the chain on my single speed, dropped it into a tub of turps and gave it a good swirl round, then removed it and towel dried it and dropped it into a tub of SAEW30 car engine oil. It is now hanging up to allow the excess to drip off and tomorrow I will rub any remaining excess off with a cloth before fitting. Then after every ride I give it a wipe with a cloth and re-oil on the bike once a week


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

47p2 said:


> Just removed the chain on my single speed, dropped it into a tub of turps and gave it a good swirl round, then removed it and towel dried it and dropped it into a tub of SAEW30 car engine oil. It is now hanging up to allow the excess to drip off and tomorrow I will rub any remaining excess off with a cloth before fitting. Then after every ride I give it a wipe with a cloth and re-oil on the bike once a week


Wow, car engine oil. I always thought you needed a specific chain lube!


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Did you know we do a chain lube called Lubrice?


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sue J said:


> Did you know we do a chain lube called Lubrice?


No I didn't as it happens, is it designed for pedal bikes?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Estoril-5 said:


> No I didn't as it happens, is it designed for pedal bikes?


Wasn't designed for them but works a treat on them. It's a PTFE based lube. All franchisees stock it.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Do they come in sample sizes to test out?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Fenwicks, Finish Line- lately i've been using some gear i nicked off my brother called White Lightning...no not what winos drink. I do mostly off-road MTB'ing.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> Wow, car engine oil. I always thought you needed a specific chain lube!


The engine oil is heavy SAEW30 so it doesn't run off in the rain and I've just refitted my chain on the single speed and it is now whisper quiet.


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Sue J said:


> Wasn't designed for them but works a treat on them. It's a PTFE based lube. All franchisees stock it.


Really useful, GT85 has PTFE in, but that's no use on your chain in the wet as it! Lots of lube is PTFE based doesn't mean it's any good.

Looked at the description of your lube and it says it dries like a grease, that would suggest it's no good for muddy/Sandy conditions as all the grit will stick turning it into grinding paste, thus wearing out the rear cassette and chainrings quicker!

Maybe fine for road use?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I clean my chain after every ride with Sufex HD in a 1:2 ratio. Then I re-oil with plain Tool Oil. And my Shimano 6800 chain has 4k miles on it before I changed it. The Chain hadn't stretched beyond the chain wear tool. I just changed it as I was more worried about it breaking while out riding this incoming year.


----------

